# Bold versus Subtle flavour - which do you prefer?



## Silver (24/11/18)

Do you prefer your flavour to be *strong and bold*
or
*More subtle and feint*?

This is something that has interested me for quite some time. In the early days (a few years ago), most of the juices I vaped tended to be bolder, more vibrant and punchy - and "vivid". Nowadays the flavours tend to be more subtle and feint. As if they have moved into the background.

I know this has to do with the evolution of the hardware. With the bigger more powerful rigs today one often can't vape something bold. It probably wont taste good.

But the thing is I am on lower and mid-powered devices - I don't use the bigger rigs often - so I sometimes put a new juice into one of my setups and find myself wanting the flavour to be more.

To me, I don't mind if a juice has a few supporting flavours in the background - but I do like it when something punches out quite boldly in the front and makes itself known. It is a bit of a double edged sword though - If it's a good tasting flavour, its marvellous - but if not, it can be disastrous.

But I still prefer that to an overly subtle juice where the flavours seem somewhat faded and washed out. Then it feels I don't really know what I'm vaping. There are obviously some exceptions to this and some subtle juices work very well.

Maybe its just me? *What are your thoughts?






*


*
*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (24/11/18)

I find my fruities I don't mind a more subtle flavour. But desserts I like it bold.

Could also be the device. Fruities are always in my Billet Box exocet. And desserts and tobaccoes in my RDA's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (25/11/18)

Subtle for me. I like to be searching for flavour. Over-sweetened pungent smash-you-in-the-face juices tire my palate out very quickly. I think it also promotes vaper's tongue. I don't like being bombarded with flavour volatiles. 

The problem with flavour is that it's like nic: once you start upping it, it's hard to turn back because you feel you aren't getting anything from the juice. So my tendency is to drop nic periodically and also keep flavour total % as low as I can.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (25/11/18)

I just like the juices to be tasty, without having to sit there wondering if I was just vaping base, but also not so overpowering that you can’t taste the next one. 

As I alternate between at least 4 or 5 different flavours a day it seems to balance out quite nicely. Since the great tobacco discovery I have so much more to try, some bolder than others, and some just with that something in the background.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Beserker786 (25/11/18)

So I transitioned from smoking hubbly to vaping, and I was used to the intense dense Flavour I got from hubbly. I transitioned to vaping with knowing that it’s also possible, so in search of Flavour, I always prefer the intense Flavour which satisfies me more than nic. Agreed vapors toungue is a thing, but I rather have extra seeetner, of vivid fruity Flavours

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/18)

A good menthol blast! Litchi in my face and some berries in the background!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/18)

I've bought some juices that states for example ''strawb and banana or mango and berries '' and then left me high and dry without a cooking clue what I have just vaped , that is one of the main reasons I started mixing my own juices . The description on the bottle and my expectation is miles apart...there is a few that deliver ,but I can't vape everything strawberry, just to find one that really comes through.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (26/11/18)

I don't like subtle flavors. I want them quite strong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (26/11/18)

I prefer subtle, just beyond flavorless.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/11/18)

johan said:


> I prefer subtle, just beyond flavorless.



You still vaping that Havana Gold @johan ? 
Wasn't that a fairly bold flavour if I recall?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/18)

Depends on the mood, but mostly subtle with and occasional flavorful cape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (27/11/18)

Silver said:


> You still vaping that Havana Gold @johan ?
> Wasn't that a fairly bold flavour if I recall?



Yes from time to time, but not as an ADV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/11/18)

Interesting thread @Silver!

I don't have a sensitive palate, so subtle flavours are completely lost on me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (28/11/18)

Silver said:


> Do you prefer your flavour to be *strong and bold*
> or
> *More subtle and feint*?
> 
> ...


I would say bold.I like to chew the juice, that can't wait till the next hit kind of vape.
If this makes sense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

